

More Than Core Competence...What it Takes for Your Career to Survive - yarapavan
http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/94307-are-you-invisible/fulltext

======
z0r
Great advice in this article. I've added a recurring reminder to my iPhone to
connect with key players and receive mentorship from company leaders.

------
metageek
This article seems to assume that you can't be considered a success unless
you're a manager.

~~~
timwiseman
No, it talks mostly about raises rather than promotions. Even if you focus on
promotions, many companies will let you get more senior developer/engineer
titles with the responsibility and money that comes with it without moving
into the management track.

Now, the article does assume you care about moving up at least in salary and
likely in position as well, but that is true for a wide swath of the
population.

~~~
metageek
...yeah, I suppose you're right.

------
akkartik
Read this instead: [http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-
principle-o...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-principle-or-
the-office-according-to-the-office) (on HN a few months ago)

------
jamesseda
This is one of the best arguments for joining a small startup. There is no
need to work on getting your name out there for top execs at a startups.

~~~
rick888
"There is no need to work on getting your name out there for top execs at a
startups."

But you will if they start to get any kind of investors.

